# AUDI DRIVER INTERNATIONAL - AUDI ONLY EVENT!



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

AutoMetrix Publications, publishers of Audi Driver magazine and organisers of GTI International, invite all Audi enthusiasts to join us at Castle Combe on October 11 for the first Audi-only track day / event.

Full details are available at www.audidriverinternational.co.uk but
basically the event is based at Castle Combe race circuit on Saturday Oct 11, with track sessions (Â£120 for full day), trade stands, historic Audi display, club lineups, technical seminars etc...

Entry is FREE for spectators, although paddock parking will only be for PRE-BOOKED club lineup cars, trade and track cars.

Saturday evening will see a presentation dinner at Swindon Hilton hotel, with after-dinner speaker, and presentation of annual Audi trade awards.

(Overnight accommodation at Hilton is available at special rates)

Sunday 12: Treasure hunt, meeting at Cricklade Country Club for lunch and Concours event .

We hope you will join us for all, or any part of this itinerary

More more details contact 01525 750 500 or e-mail [email protected]

www.audidriverinternational.co.uk

**See the Le Mans R8 and listen to perry McCarthy at the evening dinner!!!**


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Is anyone interested in me organising a TTOC "club line-up area"?

Post here if you are and if there is enough interest I'll investigate.

Alternatively, who doesn't fancy doing anything formal, but just wants to go?

Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Been thinking of attending this but just for the Sat trackday ;D
Jonah


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

F*ck the line up let's get out on the track! I am there! ;D Â£120 is a bargain!

Who else? Powell you queer, when are you going to venture out on a track?  ;D

Stu


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

jonah / stu.... you brembo kids better sort out your fluids this time....... ;D ;D ;D or there will be tears at the castle


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

> Been thinking of attending this but just for the Sat trackday ;D
> Jonah


aye ;D
although may just do the morning.... as standard TT brakes ain't going to last the day


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> aye Â ;D
> although may just do the morning.... as standard TT brakes ain't going to last the day Â


Mine did before and I didn't see anyone passing me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there from Fri evening and I have booked the afternoon track session. ;D

Sunday I'll do the concours (I've been driving round Swindon in July, so no treasure hunt for me)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

> Mine did before and I didn't see anyone passing me Â  Â


maybe a lap or two more then you would have got lapped


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I think this clashes with Hutter's stone chip workshop day :-[ :-[

Decisions, Decisions


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> I think this clashes with Hutter's stone chip workshop day :-[ :-[
> 
> Decisions, Decisions Â


Have to be the workshop day for me then


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> maybe a lap or two more then you would have got lapped Â


I'm lieing! :-[

Thorney went past when I took the escape road approaching a chicane after entering to fast. And no it wasn't coz the brakes went it was because I was too bust watching him in my mirror! :


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Will probably turn up as spectator only, as my car will have already seen track action at the Audi Champagne gig in France the weekend before.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Have to be the workshop day for me then


Hmmm....stone chip repair or a track day, stone chip day or a track day.......... ???



> Will probably turn up as spectator only, as my car will have already seen track action at the Audi Champagne gig in France the weekend before.


 

Beers afterwards?

PS: Anyone heard back from Autometrix about price for the day etc......they haven't replied to my email


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Spectator or driver, ill be there in one form or another.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

The Cornish Chapter are going, and staying overnight in Bristol.

2 x TTR's and a new S4 so far ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Myself and Paul Harris keep trading vm... eventually we'll chat and Clive can then take forward the TTOC participation and let the OC members know what we're planning.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I'm lieing! Â :-[
> 
> Thorney went past when I took the escape road approaching a chicane after entering to fast. And no it wasn't coz the brakes went it was because I was too bust watching him in my mirror! Â :


.......and there was me thinking it was another red TTC which TOTALLY cocked up that corner ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

eerrr yeah that's it. It wasn't me at all! It was another red TTC! ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Oh yeah....couldn't have been you mate, I mean to go straight on at a chicane because they were too busy worrying about the VXT which was all over their arse is just a schoolboy error and completely beneath a track God such as yourself.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Exactly.

errrmmm :-[ I'll get my coat..... ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Finally spoke to Paul Harris...

Clive, you have email ;D ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Exactly.
> 
> errrmmm Â :-[ Â I'll get my coat..... ;D


Careful on your way out the door mate.....I'd hate for you to miss the doorway because you were looking behind you ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Finally spoke to Paul Harris...
> 
> Clive, you have email ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well actually look at the TTOC events forum ;D ;D



> Finally spoke to Paul Harris...
> 
> Clive, you have email ;D ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I may take the car on the track after all...


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I may take the car on the track after all...


Its the addition of the single 10min session which what causes all the problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

What problems does the addition of the 10 min session cause pray tell - so we know to sort things out... !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

Incidently - the on-line secure booking form is up and running on the website now (www.audidriverinternational.co.uk) including all the prices...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What's the relationship between Paul Harris and "Dr Splian" - do you both work for Autometrix? Or is Dr Splian just a public spirited passer-on of information? Just trying to work out what our official communication route is here...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> What problems does the addition of the 10 min session cause pray tell - so we know to sort things out... !!


We had this conversation on RS246 but for the benefit of members here (and as you asked).

Last years event was frankly a shambles. We spent most of the day queuing up to go on track as there seemed to be no reference made to the limit that should be considered. To spend Â£120 (which although cheaper than standard rate for CC is not THAT much cheaper) to spend 3/4 hours lining up isn't on. 

By adding 10 min session tickets you both fowl up the track capacity by simply cramming more people on; thereby increasing the waiting time - not good, and worse if you've spent Â£100 odd for a whole day only to get 3 sessions.

More importantly 10min sessions IMO are dangerous. It takes 20-30mins just to learn the circuit very very roughly. In 10mins you'll take in bugger all but encourages you to drive as fast as possible to make the best use of your time. Everytime someone jumps on track and spins off it closes the session and buggers up the tracktime.

I will bet large amounts of cash that the first 10 min ticket that goes out will smack it up at Quarry. He/she will do 2 laps, go as fast as possible then try to brake heavily on the crest, lock up and skid headlong into the barriers at 40mph. This will shut the session and take 20mins just to get the tyre wall back into shape.

Also how about this, someone has been on track all morning, has a rough idea whats going on. Next session a 10 minuter jumps out - the massive difference in experience (on the track I mean) is a recipe for disaster.

As I said on RS246, I actually can't make this event due to other commitents (although they may change) and your comments about being Audi only and you'd learnt from last year actually made me think I'd give you the benefit of the doubt 

However, now I hear of the 10 minute sessions and my belief is right back where it was. I hope it will be a great event, but anyone who wants to take their car on track is, in these circumstances, taking chances I personally would not.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> We had this conversation on RS246 but for the benefit of members here (and as you asked).
> 
> Last years event was frankly a shambles. We spent most of the day queuing up to go on track as there seemed to be no reference made to the limit that should be considered. To spend Â£120 (which although cheaper than standard rate for CC is not THAT much cheaper) to spend 3/4 hours lining up isn't on. Â
> 
> ...


hhmmmm.interesting points - also mirrored by 2 other people I spoke to this week.

I am 50/50........have no interest in going if there's queuing again [smiley=bigcry.gif], esp after an open pit lane we enjoyed at Oulton Park :-/

Will call them tomorrow to see how many cars they have booked so far........


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

The TTOC contacts are

Paul Harris
Neil Birkitt
Cheryl Glantz





> What's the relationship between Paul Harris and "Dr Splian" - do you both work for Autometrix? Or is Dr Splian just a public spirited passer-on of information? Just trying to work out what our official communication route is here...
> 
> Cheers, Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I've booked a 10 minute session - I'll go out at a quiet time.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just finalising the possibility of a TTOC area with the organisers. If you are a TTOC member (or will be by the time of the event  ), are DEFINATELY going and you DEFINATELY want to park up in a dedicated TTOC area if there is one, please post here to confirm asap, even if you've already posted here to say you plan to go.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am a TTOC member, and I am planning to attend and if a dedicated car park can be arranged then I for one will use it


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok,

I have 6 TTOC members passes on the way to me Â 

Who am I going to send them to (first confirmed, first served, obviously!)?

Confirmed: TTVIC, GCP, ColinH, B3VES, lapTTop and Greyman

Possibles (from the thread) to confirm: Jonah, Stu, kmpowell, except I've now run out of passes of course.... If you read this before close of play Sunday and any of you guys want a pass, let me know and I can at least ask for you on Monday - no prmises though of course :-/

Once you've confirmed, can you IM me your address so I can send you the pass.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Ok,
> 
> I have 6 TTOC members passes on the way to me Â
> 
> ...


yes please clive

As long as I don't have to clean my car 

IM on the way.
Gavin


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes please Clive.

I just want somewhere to park for the day while I watch the track action, mooch around the trade stands and attend the technical seminars. I will not be taking my 3.2 TTC on the track - not at 10 days old. I am a TTOC member.

Colin


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

> Ok,
> 
> I have 6 TTOC members passes on the way to me Â
> 
> ...


Sorry for delay in reading!!

lapTTop and Greyman are definate definates!!

We are stopping overnight in Bristol on both the Friday and Saturday.

If there is still room for two more cars? :-[ :-[


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> If there is still room for two more cars?


So long as you IM me some details of where to send the passes to before close of play Sunday, yes, you've got the last two.

Obviously, if anyone who is being sent a pass is unable to go at late notice, please post as there may be someone else who would like a pass...

Thanks, Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Everyone,

I put the passes in the post today, so watch out for them. It's just a green pass with "CLUB DISPLAY" on - no covering letter, so keep your eyes open!

You need to make sure you have the pass in the window when you arrive at Castle Combe. ADI have also requested that you _try_ to arrive as a group.

Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> So long as you IM me some details of where to send the passes to before close of play Sunday, yes, you've got the last two.
> 
> Obviously, if anyone who is being sent a pass is unable to go at late notice, please post as there may be someone else who would like a pass...
> 
> Thanks, Clive


Given my problem with the car http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1065638097 it's now unlikely that I'll be bringing the TT, unless it's to hand it to Kim Collins (who'll be there with his trade stand).

Gutted, as it was running so well at Folembray until the hose split on the very last session.

Will keep you posted, but probably best to offer my pass to someone else. As it is, I'll probably have a 10 minute track session up for grabs on the day - I'll call Audi Driver to explain the circumstances in advance.

Rob Â :'(


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Rob, sorry to hear about the problem Â 

Anyone else then - Rob's pass up for grabs, which I'll post out tomorrow morning to the first TTOC members to post here and then IM me their address.

I think it makes sense to do it this way as Rob not having a pass doesn't stop him enjoying the day if his car should be fixed, but as it may not be, this way we get to use the last remaining pass...

Clive


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Looks like I'm there now as car is on AmD/Milltek stand.

Doubt I'll be tracking as have to be away fairly sharpish but happy to get scared stupid as passnger if anyone is offering


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

Passes received this morning.

Thanks ;D ;D ;D

See you Saturday......com' on England, com' on England


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Will anyone be bringing (or be able to bring) a VAG-COM tool?

Kim Collins is bringing a new MAF and his VAG-COM to clear my recurring fault codes, but a bit of extra security would be welcome.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like I'm there now as car is on AmD/Milltek stand.
> 
> Doubt I'll be tracking as have to be away fairly sharpish but happy to get scared stupid as passnger if anyone is offering


Happy to oblige ;D


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Pass arrived, thanks Clive. see you all tomorrow


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ill be there tomorrow, hope to see you all in person, anyone comming for the Kingston area....Mini cruise???


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Who went from here? I was there with kmpowell and stu-oxfordshire, but aside from the Club Audi contingent I didn't see anyone from the forum.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Should have been the 5 people who posted up wanting passes Rob...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I was there ;D


----------



## mog (Aug 24, 2002)

I was there too..


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Who went from here? I was there with kmpowell and stu-oxfordshire, but aside from the Club Audi contingent I didn't see anyone from the forum.


 :


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

It was far better than I expected. Track still wasn't policed enough (towards the end people refused to let you pass, which got a bit frustrating) but it was much smoother than the VW event last year (probably to do with the fact it was much quieter).

I spent all day giving passenger rides to Listers customers (Listers by the way were very impressive, no hard sell just looking after customers - respect).

Sorry for all those who didn't get a ride.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry for all those who didn't get a ride.


Next time eh John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A brilliant weekend all round good weather, good hotel (with gym  ), great people, good track time and empty track (shame about the accident but only car and pride of the owner was dented).

Thanks to Swindon Audi for the reception which was followed by a dinner at the Hilton.

Club Audi won the quiz on all things Audi, mainly thanks to John Scott.

Perry McCarthy was as entertaining as ever and it is great to know that the TT Shop won 1st prize for indipendent suppliers: great stuff (and a big thanks to Dave for the special price for my V6 spoiler!!! Strange the TTOC badges moved on your car over night, Dave ;D

Today's Concours and Treasure Hunt were won (again) by Club Audi members. Well done everyone

Let's hope that there will be a repeat show next year!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Who went from here? I was there with kmpowell and stu-oxfordshire, but aside from the Club Audi contingent I didn't see anyone from the forum.


  too true  I had hoped for many more TTF peole as well ... perhaps next year ???


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, I should have been more specific. I was thinking of those who were due to bring their TT's to put on the TTOC display. No offence to Paul C, Thorney and Dave M, all of whom I had the pleasure of seeing there, plus of course Daniela.

I had a great time, especially as my car was back to full health on the track. Wish I'd paid for more laps, but after Folembray last weekend I kidded myself that 10 minutes would be enough.

Still, that leaves me with enough Goodyear tread for Oulton Park in December ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

> Who went from here? I was there with kmpowell and stu-oxfordshire, but aside from the Club Audi contingent I didn't see anyone from the forum.


We were there!!! :

Parked in the correct space also, along with Greyman's amulet TTR (long storey but a name change shortly!!) and TTVIC's green TTR.

Got some video footage of your laps form the banking Rob. ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the awards.

Best Dealer - Listers
Best independant shop - TT Shop
Best tuning company - AmD

Well done all ;D


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Who went from here? I was there with kmpowell and stu-oxfordshire, but aside from the Club Audi contingent I didn't see anyone from the forum.


I was there !

Managed 5 free laps during the club "parade" at lunchtime. My 4 year old daughter was most impressed with that.

Had one of the UR Quattro rally cars behind me, he kept exiting the corners sideways, Awesome sight/sound ;D

TTOC area was a bit empty, could have got another 5 or 6 cars on there, especially as no-one was there most of the time.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I was there Sat. I would have put my car on the TTOC area, but thought the area was full, so parked in the public area.

Saw Marcus etc queueing for lunch, Vic and of course Dani who kindly took me round the track, and also saw B3VES (the car) on QST stand.

Had a really great day and look forward to the next event that I can get to.

Thought the REVO Quattro was awsome on the track...

Richard


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As confirmed by mighTy Tee and lapTTop I was there, and spent over an hour by the cars talking a guy in to joining the TTOC.

It was a good day out and look forward to the next one.

AMD where really helpful regards mods I want to make to my car, but I can still not understand why I should not fix a Forge Induction Kit, something to do with the gas meter, can any one explain, and if it really is a bad idea why was it a suggested mod in absoluTTe edition 1


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> AMD where really helpful regards mods I want to make to my car, but I can still not understand why I should not fix a Forge Induction Kit, something to do with the gas meter, can any one explain, and if it really is a bad idea why was it a suggested mod in absoluTTe edition 1


The filter is oiled and the oil contaminates the air mass meter, which is a sensor that sits just inside the air intake (after the filter).

When they get contaminated, they seriously dull the performance and the meter unit costs Â£195 plus VAT to replace. I know because I just had to buy one after about 6000 miles. I'm told that the risk is worst when they are new (most oil around for sucking-in), but I'm not taking any chances.

But hey, don't listen to me - mine is on sale for Â£40 (see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=sell;action=display;num=1065891927) ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Great day all in.

Tyres are absolutely fecked :. After extolling the virtues of "conservative" track driving all year I found myself well on the limit driving through Folly, Old Paddock Bend, Tower and Camp corner. What a track [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Respect to Kev and Rob who felt confident enough to passenger with me and thanks to Autometrix for organising a surprisingly eventful track day (was there an exhibition Â ;D )


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

I was there. Did not take my TTC 3.2 on the track at 10 days old, except for the parade at the end of the day, but I did have a ride in the Listers TTC 3.2 which was very impressive.


----------

